# غرف تفتيش جديدة جديدة



## aati badri (13 مايو 2010)

جديدة 
على الأقل بالنسبة لي

http://ifile.it/gbv41ju/TEGRA.rar


----------



## mohamed mech (13 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
جارى التنزيل 
و لنا عودة بعد الطلاع و المعاينة
و الى ذلك الحين تقبل خالص تحياتى
اللهم اغفر له و أجعله شفيعا لوالديه و اهله اجمعين


----------



## mohamed mech (13 مايو 2010)

تم معاينة البضاعة و الحاجة طلعت اصلى
كل يوم يطل علينا بجديد
احلى حاجة فى المانهول ده انها مش هتحتاج عزل مائى
 :77: تسلم الايادى يا عبدو يا جامد :77:
:12::12::12:​


----------



## aati badri (13 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> تم معاينة البضاعة و الحاجة طلعت اصلى​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
عملت سيرش سريع مع عمنا جوجل
مافيش وكيل في المنطقة
تجي نعمل وكلاء:83::83:


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (14 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة وركزلينا شوية على التبريد والتكييف أكرمك الله


----------



## zanitty (7 نوفمبر 2011)

طب يا ريت حد من اللى عاينا البضاعه يرفعها تانى


----------



## ahmedbayomy (23 ديسمبر 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## mohamed mech (23 ديسمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> طب يا ريت حد من اللى عاينا البضاعه يرفعها تانى


 


ahmedbayomy قال:


> الروابط لا تعمل


 
البضاعة فى المرفقات عاين على راحتك
بس مطلوب دعوة لعبد العاطى قبل التحميل​


----------



## amr fathy (24 ديسمبر 2011)

فعلا حاجة جديده وتسلم ياباشا على المعلومات الجديده


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 ديسمبر 2011)

منور يا مهندسنا العظيم الرائع العطاء 
اي نعم بتغيب عننا كتير لكن تأتينا دائما بما هو جديد و مفيد
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد الاطرش (24 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thaeribrahem (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الشكر و الدعاء للجميع


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

اللهم بارك لكل من نشر ذلك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (22 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لكل المرور والتشجيع


----------

